# Setscrew/Grubscrew compression tube attachment



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just posting this here so it can be searched later. Here's a video of how the threaded insert, setscrew/grub screw compression tube attachment method I came up with works. In the video you'll see two slingshots, the red bands are 2050 tubes with a 4070 sleeve, and the smaller black bands are 1/8" latex tubing, with a 2" loop covered in a 4070 sleeve.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice and clean attachment method!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree it does look very clean. Seeing a video of those frames makes me like them even more.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I agree it does look very clean. Seeing a video of those frames makes me like them even more.


I am going to work on two other designs that are larger forks, I couldn't quite get the band attachment method nailed down for the new one BUT this new band attachment is going to be implemented now I know.

The new one will be with compression plate with a 2 variations a OTT and a TTF for flat bands.

I need to order more 4070 tubing if I am going to be making more of these


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tried some cocktail tubes today with my new Cap'N'Roo GP pouch. I think the tubes are 2045-2050.

I couldn't get a sleeve on it so I pushed some TBG into the slot.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

And my first ever set of linatex bands! Thanks to Nathan's huge scrap box.

Banded it up with one of my Heifer GP pouches that I rubbed with petro jelly.


----------

